# '05 Bianchi Giro vs. '06 Felt 75



## JasonK (Oct 6, 2005)

So I can get a new Felt 75 or a last year's closeout Bianchi Giro for almost identical prices. This would be my first road bike in about fifteen years. (since high school) Which should I pick? The Felt is kitted out better but is the Bianchi a better frame? Either of these bikes have to be ordered because I need a 58/59cm and they don't stock that large normally. (buncha midgets!) I placed a deposit today on the Felt so if I want to change my mind I need to hurry!

Thanks everyone

-----------------------------------------------------------------
I've included the specs for your easy perusal.

Felt 75;
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Ultegra 10 speed
Front Derailleur: Shimano 105
Shifters/Brake levers: Shimano 105 STI
Brakes: unlisted, I assume that means house brand
Crankset: FSA Gossamer - PowerPro, ISIS - Aluminum, with CNC machined chainrings, double 50/34T
Wheelset: Shimano R500

Bianchi Giro;
Rear Derailleur: Shimano 105 9spd
Front Derailleur: Shimano 105
Shifters/Brake levers: Shimano 105 STI
Brakes: Shimano 105
Crankset: Sugino 7000 Octalink, 39/53T or 30/42/52T
Wheelset: Mavic Cosmos wheelset


----------



## XC Roadee (Apr 1, 2005)

*I might be a bit partial...*

I ride an 05 Giro myself and if I'm not mistaken the F75 was one of the bikes I test rode ( I can't seem to remember al those damn Felt numbers) before making a choice. I picked the Bianchi because it just rode better to me (mucho stiffness = very snappy response) and I also really liked the Carbon fiber seat stay. I'm sure the Felt is a good bike as well but 6 mos later I'm still pretty happy with my choice. 

Also when faced with a choice of better frame or components always pick frame, components can be upgraded gradually. Also Felts tend to run a bit small so be careful when ordering, my Giro is a 61 but I would have had to go 63 on the Felt


----------

